# New 125 tank



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello,
I am going from a 55 gallon to a 125 I will be using play sand as the media, two 300 watt heaters, one fluval fx6 for filtration, two separate air pumps as aerators and two 9 watt UV sterilizers. My fish include one Jag, a Texas, red devil,green terror, flower horn, 9 corys 1 banjo, 1 bumblebee 1 stripped rapheal, and a blood parrot... can someone guide me through the steps of a new set up so I will not hurt my fish..... Also all fish except the Texas are juniors..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out the link in my signature for relocating tanks, it should have all the info you need.

Is the 125G tank going to be in the same place as the 55G tank?


----------



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

No it will be in a different room...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It should be easier to set up since you aren't moving the 55G out of the way. Just follow the steps in the Relocating Aquariums article.

Will you be moving the filters from the 55G to the 125G tank or are you starting from scratch?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Although you're post is not about your stock, you have farrrr too many giant fish for the 125. I would not expect the cories to last either.


----------



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

Is it true with enough shelter anything can hide? So far nothing has messed with my Corys other than my Jag they are my most prized fish because they are all larger than the expected max size. I was told by another fish keeper that a school of cory's would work with aggressive monsters as long as there was a school. Also much thanks for the relocating aquarium and fishless cycling articles!


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

If a fish can swallow another fish whole it almost always will. Even fish that are listed as vegetarian gave been known to snack on bite size fish. The corys WILL be snacks for the jag, texas, terror or devil eventually.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

plumdogg said:


> Is it true with enough shelter anything can hide?


I have not found that to be true. In my tanks harassed fish lurk under the surface in spite of available caves.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Two 300W heaters is 300 too many watts, IMHO. One of our 125's is happy with two 150W heaters, and it's right under two big windows here in Ohio. Keeps 82*F easy.

-Ryan


----------



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

Must have been a sales pitch package said for the heaters they where good for up to 100 gallons the room in the house actually stays around 70, I would have just done one heater but bought too in case one went out.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

plumdogg said:


> Must have been a sales pitch package said for the heaters they where good for up to 100 gallons the room in the house actually stays around 70, I would have just done one heater but bought too in case one went out.


 Usually IME broken heaters stick in the ON position not the OFF position, so a redundant heater just doubles the chances of cooking your fish. Controllers with a separate thermostat are a good idea when the heaters are generously sized for the aquarium. They can turn of the heater even when its internal thermostat is welded together.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

For the heaters I would go with 2 200 watt heaters. That way if 1 of them sticks in the on position the tank will not heat up as much. Conversely if 1 won't turn on you will have some heat.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd try a single 200-250w ..
My 180g is maintained just fine with a single hydor inline 300w.


----------

